# Criuse control actuator



## franklinn (Jan 1, 2009)

My cruise control cut out. I can set my cruise within in seconds it will go out. Can you tell me what is the problem. This my 98 bmw 740il.


----------



## franklinn (Jan 1, 2009)

*cruise control*

My cruise control cut out. I can set my cruise within in seconds it will go out. Can you tell me what is the problem. This my 98 bmw 740il.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

One of two things come to mind, try a search for cruise control actuator.

Also look at this link: cruise control and accelerator bowden cables - and you might check the condition of yours.









(photo from David C - I have not had this problem, just passing on the info.)


----------



## franklinn (Jan 1, 2009)

*Cruise control actuator*

Where can i find a cruise control actuator?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

There are 2 1/2 generations of 740's. It might help to know what year yours is.

But as a general reference parts like the cruise actuator are normally dealer only parts. So it is normally the dealer or used.


----------



## franklinn (Jan 1, 2009)

*Criuse control*

I have 98 bmw 740il where can i find a cruise control actuator.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Please post your question only one time. Threads merged.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Call your nearest BMW dealer, on the east coast you should have no trouble finding one. If you don't want to deal with a dealer, link up with www.bavauto.com, find their customer service number and give them a call. Good people. Also on the east coast. Bookmark www.realoem.com and also www.e38.org

Good luck
jake


----------

